# I just can't stop...



## 2_pink (May 12, 2006)

So along with my huge Sundressing haul last thursday, i got a package from MAC in today and i visited the counter and the freestanding (only to return though). Here it is...its depressing and happiness all in one *lol*

Online order:

Shimmersand s/s
Iris Accents softsparkle e/p
Shimmermoss e/s
Carbon e/s
Shroom e/s
And they sent me the Sundressing postcard (the booby one)...soo happy!

What i got from the counter:
Hyperreal foundation in NW200
Dress Khaki liquidlast liner
Coppertime l/s
Pink Cabana l/s

Oh, i just remembered...i have nice size haul coming in from Sephora:
Jonathan Product/ Simple Hair Solutions Create + Finish Set
Jonathan Product/ Create Curl Curling Serum
Jonathan Product/ Finish Control High Shine Flexible Hairspray
Philosophy/ The Pool House (lemonade scented/flavored body scrub, shower gel/shampoo/bubble bath & l/g)
Stila IT Gloss in Enticing 
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in Zero 
Nars Multiple Orgasm Set (blush & l/g in Orgasm)
Nars Lip Gloss in Chihuahua (had to get it...i have a chihuahua *haha*)

Plus free samples of...
DDF Daily Matte SPF 15 
Juice Beauty Cleansing Gel & Oil Free Moisturizer Duo
Givenchy Very Irresistible Givenchy Eau de Toilette
Beauty Book
Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Lick of Taffy


Whew...thats exhausting.


----------



## alysia (May 12, 2006)

Love love love pink cabana


----------



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

DAMN! Great haul!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 12, 2006)

Great haul.


----------



## 2_pink (May 13, 2006)

Ummm..did I mention I'm getting the Summerwear quad tomorrow?? Only if its totally ugly then i wont...but i'll feel dumb if i drive all the way over there and not come back with something.


----------



## Luxurious (May 13, 2006)

nice haul.


----------



## 2_pink (May 17, 2006)

Ok girls, i have some more to add to the list. I went to go get the Summerwear quad only to find out that they gave me the wrong date!!
So mad. They ran out. Grrrr. Maybe it just wasnt meant to be =/
Anyways, i was in the cute little shopping plaza...so i did some shopping.

MAC:
Beautiful Iris e/s
Soba e/s (love)

Sephora:
Smashbox Rainforest Collection e/s palette in Exotic (love love)
Tarte l/g in Baby & Johnny (i cant resist the cute names)
Tarte l/g in Danny & Sandy
Tarte cheek stain in Tipsy (my first!)
Stila Sun 'n' Highlighter bronzer
Benefit You Rebel!


Very happy with my stuff, even if i didnt get the Summerwear quad.


----------



## 2_pink (May 20, 2006)

More stuff....*haha*

Rose De Sheer Se Thru lip color
Goldensoft l/gelee
Sundressing Spray Bronzer in Medium
Jellilicious l/gelee
Summery nail laquer


----------



## Dawn (May 20, 2006)

Dang girl!  I need to go shopping with you!  Enjoy all of your new goodies!


----------



## Quiana (May 22, 2006)

Very Nice...don't you just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that Pink Cabana?


----------



## xSundayx (May 23, 2006)

Very nice! I can see what you mean about just not stopping hehe


----------



## 2_pink (May 25, 2006)

Yea it is alot, im still waiting for my package from Sephora though. Its been 2 weeks already...should i be worried???


But anyways, yes i loooove pink cabana. Actually, I just love the whole sundressing collection.


----------

